# A.S. Hinds & Mercitan Throat Lotion



## kwalker (Jul 30, 2010)

I opened up my old dump and discovered a whole new cash of bottles available. My two keepers from yesterday are here. I love the embossing and shapes of both of these bottles. First is an A.S. Hinds face cream bottle. I have a much smaller bottle of this but it's broken in two. the embossing is "A.S. Hinds Portland, ME"

 Second is a Mercitan Mouth and Throat Lotion. I love the triangular shape of the bottle. The embossing is "Mercitan Mouth and Throat Lotion. Made in the USA by the L.D. Caulk Company, Milford, DE, Toronto, Canada. Anyone have any information on this one? Thanks!

 Enjoy []

 A.S. Hinds






 Mercitan


----------



## Dansalata (Jul 30, 2010)

NICE.......


----------

